# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Poronienie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Podczas ostatniego [piątego] dnia okresu moja miesiączka przybrała brązowy kolor i wyszło ze mnie coś przypominającego płód... Czy w pierwszej lepszej przychodni stwierdzą czy to rzeczywiście płód?
Ma to ok. 2cm, otoczone jest błoną w której jest dużo krwi i w środku jakaś istotka - wyraźnie widać głowę i oczodoły oraz tułów...
Nie mam pod ręką lekarza rodzinnego, powtarzam pytanie - czy mogę się z tym czymś udać do zwykłej przychodni?

----------


## Patryk86

W zwykłej przychodni nic Pani nie powiedzą, co najwyżej dostanie Pani skierowanie do szpitala na oddział ginekologiczny, gdzie dodatkowo pobiorą wyskrobiny z jamy macicy i prześlą  materiał do badania hist.-pat.
Na pewno sprawę musi wyjaśnić lekarz ginekolog-położnik.
Może być poronienie, takie rzeczy się zdarzają często, kobiety nawet o tym nie wiedzą.
Jeżeli wyniki badania potwierdzą poronienie, to przysługuje Pani prawo do pochówku zarodka lub wyskrobin i zasiłek pogrzebowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam 33 lata i mieszkam w holandii.Choruję na endometrioze i po póltora rocznym leczeniu i dwuch operacjach usuniecia cyst endometrycznych po czwartej inseminacji zaszłam w moją pierwszą ciążę.W czternastym tygodniu jednego wieczora dwa razy poczułam ból brzucha który twał krutko ale był dosc mocny,po okolo godzinie w ubikacji zobaczyłam różowe plamienie,odrazu zadzwoniłam do połoznej ktora do mnie odrazu przyjechała i zbadala (serce dziecka biło) i powiedziala ze moze mialam za aktywny dzien i to przemeczenie i nie ma sie czym martic.Dwa tygodnie póżniej po wsołżyciu zaczełam bardzo mocno ale krótko krwawic i przeszło,odrazu pojechałam do położnej na usg które wykazało ze wszystko jest w pożądku i pani wyjaśniła ze przy współzyciu mogliśmy zatrzec szyjkę macicy i dlatego tak krwawiłam.Porównała to do krwawienia z nosa, ze jak jest mała rana w nosie to tez jest duze krwawienie.Dwa dni po zdażeniu dostałam wysokiej gorączki 39 stopni i poszłam do przychodni i kazali mi wziąść mocz i stwierdzili zapalenie dróg moczowych i dali antybiotyk.Kilka godzin po zażyciu antybiotyku odeszły mi wody i trafiłam do szpitala.Tam po kilku godzinach urodziłam mojego Aniołka.W szpitalu pobrali jeszcze raz mocz i okazało sie ze nie mam zadnego zapalenia.Nie rozumiem tego wszystkiego.Co mogło być powodem?co moglo byc powodem bólu brzuch za pieerwszym razem?lekarze nie wiedza i stwierdzili ze to sie zdarza,Czy ktos moze mi pomoc i cos na ten temat wie? Z góry dziekuje.

----------

